# Grail Continental Stem?



## Schwinny (Aug 30, 2021)

What has popped into my head is something about Early 50's Continentals that might have come with a two bolt stem.
EDIT: Im noticing that this is a headset stem clip style stem though, no swedge so I guess not..... never mind.
It is a rare bird no matter what. Two bolts and the early English aluminum word "hiduminium"
I still may build a bike around this one....


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 30, 2021)

Additional info here:








						How old is it? | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Opinion is it is post '45. Nothing much known of the Kirby shop, although they also made their own branded frames. Their is also a link to 'Saxon' cycles being part founded by ex 'C. Bertrand' staff. This is a lovely classic lightweight, ride it and enjoy!




					thecabe.com


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 31, 2021)

I have one on my Higgins http://fattiretrading.com/higgins-ultralite.html


----------

